# Something I posted on Facebook I want you guys to read too



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 25, 2011)

So I posted this to my wall on facebook and a group called Occupy the Multiverse. I thought I'd share with you guys

Do you guys want to make a difference this year? Do you really care about being the "99%"? I've read stuff about the Occupy shit shooing away the bottom 5% of the population. The homeless. You will be homeless in the next 5 years if shit keeps going the way these plutocrats want it to go, so help them before judging them. I was homeless for a year and it sucks. I learned alot while I was homeless. I learned that a little under half of homeless people actually do drugs or are alcoholics. I will admit, I did drink, but I never got "the shakes". So if you really want to help this season, buy the next 50 homeless people you see something to eat. If you want to give them a gift but don't trust that they're not using money for drugs, ask them if they need anything else. I had some really awesome people buy me some robe, gloves and some other gear while I was on the street. If they're using a sign and it looks like their marker is low on ink and you want to be helpful, don't ask, go buy them a new marker. They'll remember you. And what's the worst that could happen? They say thank you and give you good Karma? If you can't afford to buy them more then a burger and fries, do it. $2.16 isn't gonna hurt.


----------



## Yell (Nov 25, 2011)

Well said, my friend.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 25, 2011)

it was upsetting to see people that would normally feed the homeless this time of year, feed the protestors instead. to me it seems like taking resources away from those that need it more. that's what pisses me off about this movement they bitch about some CEO's that put themselves on a higher pedestal then everyone else. but they are blind to the people under them that they step on to get what they want.


----------



## Yell (Nov 25, 2011)

First off, I am homeless. I have been at the occupation on wall street since the first day. Don't put everyone into one category please.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 25, 2011)

Yell said:


> First off, I am homeless. I have been at the occupation on wall street since the first day. Don't put everyone into one category please.



do you feel like the organizers have your best interest in mind? my intent was not to group everyone together.

will the organizers listen to your opinions? or do they just want your support for their opinions.

like I said in another thread I would love to help in the movement but I feel my opinions and ideas will be disregarded.


----------



## Earth (Nov 25, 2011)

I think what he's saying is that the homeless who are not involved with any kind of protests are being ignored.
If you are settled in at Wall St then that's your home for the time being. Enjoy it while you can.

I used to (when times were better) every Christmas from 1987 - 1990 get anywhere from 100 to 200 one dollar bills, get off the train at Grand Central and start walking towards the Bowery and just start handing out dollar bills to whoever I felt desreved - or needed - a little helping hand. I got into a mad argument back out here with a church goer who was telling me that it would be better if I gave that money to (my) church (which I don't have one) and I proceeded to tell him basically: Fuck that, the church don't need my money - the destitue on the streets of NYC do - and that kinda put him in his place real quick.

The homeless who have given up / choose not to be in any kind of scene or trend tend to be completely ignored.

I still on occasion give cash to those in need.

The look of gratitude on their faces cannot ever have a price put on it.


----------



## Yell (Nov 25, 2011)

Well. Though I am not an original organizer. I am friends with the majority of people who keep shit going. Most of the time, me and my affinity group keep our actions to ourselves within the movement.


----------



## Rancho (Nov 25, 2011)

Yell said:


> Well. Though I am not an original organizer. I am friends with the majority of people who keep shit going. Most of the time, me and my affinity group keep our actions to ourselves within the movement.


I've noticed that about this revolution all the movements are very cloak and dagger. In the 60s it seemed like anyone and everyone was an open mark for recruitment. These days no one has their cards on the table I don't know which is better.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 25, 2011)

Yell said:


> Well. Though I am not an original organizer. I am friends with the majority of people who keep shit going. Most of the time, me and my affinity group keep our actions to ourselves within the movement.



so it's little groups in the movement that stay to themselves, so that sounds like my best option is just to recruit people for my own movement.


----------



## Yell (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't agree with certain aspects of what other people do. they don't have to agree with mine. If you want to start a movement, phoenix. not a damn person is stopping you.


----------

